# Any ideas for a movie character costume party?



## linzee (Mar 10, 2006)

My friends and I are going to a movie themed costume party tomorrow night, and we're stumped! Anyone have any good ideas for characters we could dress up as? We're all poor college students, so we don't have money to buy costumes....any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## User20 (Mar 10, 2006)

Snow White, Betty Boop (that would be fun!), some fairy from LOTR, geisha (find some nice house coat - it's what I did for Halloween). Just see what you have and go from there. Like lay everything out and your skills and see what it reminds you of. When I did the geisha one I only ended up buying a white base from Ben Nye, so $5-7 and everything else aws around the house.


----------



## procrastinator (Mar 11, 2006)

Blues Brothers!


----------



## Peaches (Mar 11, 2006)

Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## kare31 (Mar 11, 2006)

My friends and I always talked about being the Robert Palmer girls from the Addicted to Love video.  Black dresses, slicked back hair, red lipstick, smokey eyes, pale skin.  I always thought that would have been cool, and easy.


----------

